# Health Insurance for UK visit



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been resident in Spain for just over a year now and am planning my first visit back to the UK. I am self-employed and pay private health insurance in Spain. I assume, when on holiday in the UK, I would need an EHIC should I need any healthcare. But I also assume that my UK issued EHIC is now useless. I doubt if I would qualify for a Spanish EHIC as I'm not entitled to Spanish healthcare. Assuming I'm right so far, I guess I would need to buy holiday insurance and that I'd need to find a company that specialises in expat holiday insurance? Anyway, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ibex insurance do reasonable holiday insurance for Europe. As do https://www.worldwideinsure.com/expat-insurance.htm?gclid=CJ7hmZ-9sdICFY6RGwodOZwI0w

https://www.insureandgo.com/travel-insurance/expat-travel-insurance

https://www.staysure.co.uk/expat-insurance/travel-insurance/

You can normally do simulations online.

Please remember cheapest isn't always best. Be sure you read entitlements thoroughly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieMCFC said:


> I've been resident in Spain for just over a year now and am planning my first visit back to the UK. I am self-employed and pay private health insurance in Spain. I assume, when on holiday in the UK, I would need an EHIC should I need any healthcare. But I also assume that my UK issued EHIC is now useless. I doubt if I would qualify for a Spanish EHIC as I'm not entitled to Spanish healthcare. Assuming I'm right so far, I guess I would need to buy holiday insurance and that I'd need to find a company that specialises in expat holiday insurance? Anyway, any advice would be appreciated.


You're correct about the UK issued EHIC - in fact you were supposed to return it to the UK when you left. 

If you're self-employed & registered as autónomo as you should be, you are entitled to Spanish healthcare & also a TSE (tarjeta sanitaria europea) the Spanish name for the EHIC.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Out of interest, Insure and Go doesn't cover expats. They told me "In order to purchase our insurance you need to have been resident in the UK for at least six months out of the past 12 months and all trips need to begin and end in the UK. You also need to be in the UK at the time of buying the insurance."

Not tried the others yet.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

OK the other 2 look fine. Thank you!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

One more option to try is Globelink. I've bought travel insurance from them whilst I've been living in Spain (never had to claim so I can't say how well they deal with claims).


Travel Insurance for UK/EU Residents | Travel Related Products


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My insurer (Sanitas) covers me on trips abroad. Are you certain yours doesn't? If not, maybe you could take out additional cover through them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieMCFC said:


> Out of interest, Insure and Go doesn't cover expats. They told me "In order to purchase our insurance you need to have been resident in the UK for at least six months out of the past 12 months and all trips need to begin and end in the UK. You also need to be in the UK at the time of buying the insurance."
> 
> Not tried the others yet.


But more to the point, you shouldn't need it


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> But more to the point, you shouldn't need it


Ah well I only told you half a story! I'm self-employed, working for my own limited company, but that company is still registered in the UK. It just seemed much less hassle that way, leaving that side of things unchanged.


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Madliz said:


> My insurer (Sanitas) covers me on trips abroad. Are you certain yours doesn't? If not, maybe you could take out additional cover through them?


Wow, that's a hot tip! I'm with Sanitas too! I'll check. Thank you!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CharlieMCFC said:


> Ah well I only told you half a story! I'm self-employed, working for my own limited company, but that company is still registered in the UK. It just seemed much less hassle that way, leaving that side of things unchanged.


Oh dear! I think you probably ought to legalise your position in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Oh dear! I think you probably ought to legalise your position in Spain.


yeah.... it doesn't matter where the company is registered...working as self-employed in Spain, the OP really should register as self-employed here & pay autónomo. And income tax of course.

Actually less hassle in the long run, too


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you both. I wasn't aware I was doing anything illegal. I'm just a computer programmer, but instead of being sat at a desk in the UK, I sit at a desk in Spain. I'm in the process of filing Modulo 720 and a tax return, so I hope that anything I'm doing wrong will be identified during that process. But the idea of having to run a limited company (or whatever the equivalent is) here is Spain is scary, it's enough hassle and expense in the UK system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieMCFC said:


> Thank you both. I wasn't aware I was doing anything illegal. I'm just a computer programmer, but instead of being sat at a desk in the UK, I sit at a desk in Spain. I'm in the process of filing Modulo 720 and a tax return, so I hope that anything I'm doing wrong will be identified during that process. But the idea of having to run a limited company (or whatever the equivalent is) here is Spain is scary, it's enough hassle and expense in the UK system.


You can leave the company where it is, register as self-employed here & bill the company.

Or even just be self-employed here & bill the clients of the company directly, with no need to have a company at all.

You would then be able to use the Spanish health system, & also be 'paying towards' a Spanish pension.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

We are in the same position (working for our own limited company, still registered in the UK). We have just recently been granted our residencia, and now need to push ahead with getting our business sorted out.

If anyone can recommend a good accountant in the Javea/Denia area that could help with this, we would appreciate it (i.e. advice on what tax to pay here, what to pay in the UK and generally how to keep working without giving all our income away to two tax authorities!)


----------

